# What do I use to cover wide bars?



## SamIAm (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Guys! I just bout the huge cat cage for just 40 bucks its on rollers and about chest high. Twice as big as the cage my rat is in now. You can't go too big right? ;D. My question is what do you cover the cage with to keep my little rat from slipping through the bars? I think they are spaced about as far apart as the FN's are.. I put her in it and she squeezes right out. If there is no way to fix it I will just sell it and put it towards the CN I wanna get at the end of the year. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

Some people I know usually put chicken wire around the outside of the cage to make the bars smaller and it seems to work. You can probably get it at any hardware store. I assume that your rats are full grown by now.

Personally I have never used it.


----------



## SamIAm (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok Thank you =) Shes full grown but really tiny. I will go look around. Hopefully I can find something cheap.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Hardware Cloth is very common and cheap.


----------



## SamIAm (Feb 22, 2012)

Does it matter what hardware cloth I get? I notice some look plastic and some metal. I am going to be gone for 2 months and I want to be sure everything is set for my rat with lots of stuff to do and plenty of room in her cage.


----------



## SamIAm (Feb 22, 2012)

Maybe its over kill? The cat has been sleeping in the bottom of it.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

ok maybe this is silly, but can you take apart thier current cage and wire that closer bars on to it some how? lol i have a gaint dog crate and i was eye balling it trying to figure out if it could turn into a gaint rat house hmmm. i have this stuff thats kinda like chicken wire but thicker and rectangles, i use it for my garden to keep stuff out, i dunno what its called but i thought of using that too. sorry i suck at making stuff ;-) good luck!


----------



## SamIAm (Feb 22, 2012)

Well that sounds like a great idea! Someone just told me if I can't afford a rat cage I can't afford my rat =( I wasn't trying to be cheap I am trying to give her more space since she isn't free roam any more. I am so glad you guys are friendly and helpful! Neat well maybe I can check garden stuff at lowes I am sure I can find something safe for her.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

dont listen to that! i used to have a good job and lost it! its not true! homeless ppl make some of the best dog owners lol sorry! rant! i think its awesome your making your own!!! pets arent just for the rich... they enrich all ppls lives! if your rats got sick u would find a way to pay for a vet right? thats what matters  youve made m think and now im looking at my old dog crate... hmmm thinking is dangerous for blondes! haha


----------



## SamIAm (Feb 22, 2012)

Haha thanks! I'm blonde too lol. Of coarse I would find a way to help her if she got sick. I love those C&C cages people make for there guinea pigs its too bad rats had to be escape artist! Shes happy in the cage she has now it has plenty of space. I just really enjoy making new things for her....More space=more new things =)


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

uh uh... double dangerous!! lol ya im gonna do it! im going to try and be a handy woman and make two cages for my babies  see i knew u would find a way if they needed a vet  yes i totally agree about the space thing! they love new stuff to get into or climb on! plus id be so proud to show off a cage that i built and put blood, sweat and tears into! makes it that much more special when your ratties love it!


----------

